# Article: Introducing ESPAZZOLA - grouphead cleaning tool



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at https://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?481-Introducing-ESPAZZOLA-grouphead-cleaning-tool


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fantastic article and such a generous offer! I wouldn't be without my Espazzola


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Same here - it's very effective on my Londinium group head and providing I take a bit of care, it's nothing like the mess I used to get with the Cafelat brush, one of which would always come unstuck in the group head. How long is the discount available for?


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Fantastic article and such a generous offer! I wouldn't be without my Espazzola


Tell me, do you get through the inserts? Is it worth buying a spare with this?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

BaggaZee said:


> Tell me, do you get through the inserts? Is it worth buying a spare with this?


Still on my first one but it's about ready to replace now. I would say I've had it ummm roughly 9 months.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks, I'll get a few.


----------



## mousebat (Jun 8, 2018)

Just bought one - can't wait to get it, at the moment I'm getting scalded using a brush.


----------



## Dany (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you for kind offer!


----------



## hasyldz (Aug 21, 2018)

Just purchased one too, great discount, seems like a better solution already compared to the little brush we usually use.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm using mine regularly and it's quick and easy (once I figured out how to put the insert in). Don't think I'd be without it now.


----------



## Stuartb27 (May 31, 2018)

Been using mine for a few weeks now. Seems to do a good job at cleaning all the hard to get at bits compared to using a brush. Plus hot water is directed out the bottom so no more blanched fingers.


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Has the coupon expired or is it just me?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

TobyAnscombe said:


> Has the coupon expired or is it just me?


It ran out at the end of last month.


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Cheers - When I clicked through and actually read the text it looks like it won't work with my Oracle due to the hot water outlet so I guess I keep with the scalding water and brushes..


----------



## Graham J (Jul 27, 2018)

I ran a trial recently comparing the cleanliness of the inside of E61 grouphead, screen and outlet using an Espaz., after each shot, compared with my previous cleaning technique of brush and kitchen towel.

Removing the showerscreen and checking every 2-3 days, (6-10 shots daily) the Espaz keeps this "hidden" area cleaner and without as much coffee residue as the previous methods. The improved cleanliness of the front of screen and portafilter head must reduce the amount of coffee residuals moving back into the brew water system.

Could potentially reduce the frequency of backflushing but this would need some method of checking contamination.


----------



## Alex029 (Apr 24, 2018)

Any likelyhood of extending or re-issuing the discount code pleaseeeeeeee?


----------



## NAJB (May 19, 2017)

I like the simplicity of cleaning that this device offers


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Espazzola has been great so far. I really like the mess-free routine and it does the job well!


----------



## rsnidjik (Nov 4, 2018)

I'd go for this with a 30-percent-off, free shipping coupon code. Too bad the current code is expired.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You snooze you lose


----------



## Jerry Thurston (Mar 5, 2014)

Snoozed... Lost.. hey ho


----------



## rsnidjik (Nov 4, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> You snooze you lose


No snoozing here. Instead, I drink double shots of espresso throughout the day.


----------



## latestcoffeejobs (Dec 6, 2018)

This product looks promising, will try it soon.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I see your on a Mission. "spam away"


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Can this be got for a la spaziale yet?


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Just seen this, didn't realise I needed this  now I really want one! A good deal with the discount and free postage, not so without unfortunately :-(


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The latest Espazzolas have metal lugs and a new design for the silicone insert. Personally, I've stopped using mine since using puck screens but it was a great tool for keeping the gasket and group head properly clean (much better than brushing even with the cafelat style brush that you lock in.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah there not the best tools, waste if time and water imo


----------

